# 99 Maxima with P1320 Fault code



## tjdube (Sep 13, 2007)

I've read everything I can find. My 99 maxima has 235,000 miles and I've only had to replace the throw-out bearing (besides normal maint), until now.
I've replaced all 6 coils, installed new plugs and the darn light still comes back on. I drive around with my AutoXray decoder attached so I can turn the light off daily.
The car seems to run strong and smooth, no discernable misfire.
The replacement coils were made by Himitzu and the plugs were Bosch Platinum 2.
Could this thing be that picky that it needs Nissan coils?


----------



## 1998MaxiMa (Aug 12, 2007)

well from what I learned about Nissans, they do not like the Bosch plugs. 

I would go with the NGK Platinums. I haven't had to replace a Ignition Coil yet so I wouldn't know about that, but you should be able to find out what the codes are.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

See if this helps...

http://lyberty.com/car/Maxima_A32_docs/EC-engine_control/NTB01-060.pdf


----------



## tjdube (Sep 13, 2007)

*RE: 99 Maxima with P1320 . . .*

Thanks to both for the info. Give me a couple days to troubleshoot the harness and change plugs back to NKG and I'll let you know where I stand.:woowoo:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ECCS (or "EGI") harness would tend to break at the bend between the firewall and where it first attaches to the engine harness bracket. There was a TSB on that, as well. Aftermarket ignition parts are a big no-no with any Nissan. I would ditch the Bosch platinums as they have been known to be trouble in Nissans. NGK is the only plug you should use in a Nissan. Since you chose to go with an aftermarket ignition coil, who knows if there is a bad coil in the bunch unless you have access to an oscilloscope? Coil failures are fairly common on the VQ-series engines and is usually the reason a P1320 cose sets. If you're lucky, you'll also get a specific cylinder misfire with it to help identify the coil. Otherwise, you're left replacing a bank of three and hoping you got the correct coil in there somewhere; if not, you go for the other three.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

OEM coils are only Hanshin or Mitsubishi


----------



## mechanair (Jan 27, 2011)

*WHAT???*

Sorry guys but, whoever is telling you to replace whole banks of coils "MUST" be a Nissan mechanic. Why not buy one coil for each bank (one for front and one for rear) and start swapping them out one at a time? Better yet, buy just one for front OR rear and try one bank at a time? Everywhere I turn, someone is telling the owner to purchase ALL the coils ... or all three in a bank at once. That is a mechanic trying to make some unnecessary money off of you. Chances of more tha one coil going bad at the same time is VERY UNLIKELY! I recommend doing ALOT of reading and NEVER go out and buy ALL the coils at once ... completely a waste of money!!!


----------

